# Solved: Windows XP network problem



## thadd677 (Jan 11, 2005)

I'm having trouble figuring out why I can't get this computer to connect to the internet. So far, I have tried multiple adapters and ethernet cords to rule them out. The computer will try and acquire an ip address and can't. It doesn't give me an error or anything, just sits there and acquires until I stop it. 

I tried assigning it a static IP but it still won't connect to the internet. I have tried the Winsock Repair utility and a Windows Repair. Still not luck... I feel like something is corrupted in Windows and I'm trying to avoid a fresh install.

When I type ipconfig at the CMD prompt, I receive a message:

Windows IP Configuration

An internal error occurred: The system cannot find the file specified. 

Please contact Microsoft Product Support Services for further help.

Additional Information: Unable to query host name.

Any ideas?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

do you have windows CD 
Try the System File Checker - "sfc /scannow". Have the install CD, or the
partition containing the install folders, ready.
<http://support.microsoft.com/kb/310747>
-------------
this may help
http://www.cybertechhelp.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-59658.html


----------



## thadd677 (Jan 11, 2005)

thanks for the suggestions... I tried the SFC scannow and this did not fix it. I also went to that other thread and tried uninstalling the services/protcols under the adapter and reinstalling them. Since uninstalling the TCP/IP protocol is not possible, I ran the following line in the CMD prompt:

netsh int ip reset c:\resetlog.txt

This reset the protocol back to its original state as if the OS was installed again. No luck though  

I'm not sure what else I can do, any more suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## spdabbs (Feb 23, 2007)

Check the Link Speed or Media Type in Device Manager - if it's "Auto", try setting to "100 Full" - could be an issue with the NICs auto-detect. Also, try it out in Safe Mode with Networking - good place to rule out software related issues


----------



## thadd677 (Jan 11, 2005)

spdabbs said:


> Check the Link Speed or Media Type in Device Manager - if it's "Auto", try setting to "100 Full" - could be an issue with the NICs auto-detect. Also, try it out in Safe Mode with Networking - good place to rule out software related issues


Tried both of those... neither worked. Must be some sort of corrupt/missing file that I don't know of. I've replaced the tcpip.sys but this didn't work.

I just viewed the event viewer and saw an error regarding the DHCP client service - The system cannot find the file specified. I checked it in Service Manager and its hung at "starting" and I cannot stop/restart it. Looks like I found my problem. I'm going to now research fixing this problem. Let me know if anyone knows what to do about this. Thanks.


----------



## thadd677 (Jan 11, 2005)

I've found several instances where Norton has caused problems with the DHCP service but I have ruled this out.

The dependencies for this service are listed as AFD, NetBIOS and TCP/IP. The event log doesn't refer to the service not starting due to a dependency problem so I don't believe there are any problems there.

I went through the registry and searched for DHCP and noted all files associated with entries and then verified that these files exist in the system. 

What file is it looking for!!?!?


----------



## thadd677 (Jan 11, 2005)

Ok so I don't usually get this lucky but I was ready to reinstall Windows and wanted to try one last thing. I ran the network setup from internet explorer and then after that changed the computer name and workgroup, reboot and BAM... DHCP client is running. Everything is working now. No idea how this fixed it but its working and at this point thats all that matters. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Matrix069 (Aug 5, 2007)

Thadd677 - Thank you so much for bothering to come back and give the answer you found to your question. I've been trying to track down this problem for 3 days now and have gone through numerous help topics. The customer's PC I was fixing had viruses, spyware and rootkits all through it. Once they were cleaned, I had a DHCP service that would not start and a Web Service that was doing funny things also. After following your lead and changing Computer Name and Workgroup, the system came back to life. Needless to say, I was totally amazed at it being that, as I had tried every other suggestion and also had done a repair reinstall of XP to no avail. If it wasn't for people like you showing Microsoft how to fix their own software, the Computer Industry would be in deep trouble.


----------



## thadd677 (Jan 11, 2005)

no problem man! Glad I was able to help! :up:


----------



## Matrix069 (Aug 5, 2007)

Help you did!
Has anyone out there have an answer as to why changing the Computer name and/or the Workgroup would fix this DHCP problem? This is more for interest sake now as the PC is running the best it ever has.


----------



## fuseblower (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks thadd677 for posting this - it solved the same problem I had too. Like you, the microsoft fixes did naff all and I was well on the way to reinstalling the OS. 

Cheers

fb.


----------



## LoneTech (Aug 31, 2007)

I had to register to post this but you saved my evening. Thanks for posting this solution it saved me a total rebuild.


----------



## CosCricket (Aug 29, 2007)

Well, the renaming the computer didn't work for me however, it did steer me in the right direction. Running "CMD /K SC QC DHCP" will show the dependency services registered for DHCP. I used this cmd to check on the other services like TCPIP and NetBT.

I also found another link http://windowsxp.mvps.org/dhcp.htm which also talks about this command but at the end of this explaination is what helped me find the real problem.

Using run command line of DEVMGMT.MSC go to VIEW, SHOW HIDDEN DEVICES, NON-PLUG and PLAY Drivers and you should see an exclamation on any of the failed services. I found that TCPIP and IPNAT were not running. After trying to start the TCPIP it gave me an error that it could not start it. Turned out the TCPIP Driver was corrupt. I copied the driver from another system and that resovled my whole problem.

This thread definately helps solve this problem. Thanks to all.


----------



## triadpcrepair (Sep 13, 2007)

After trying so many other ideas I was about to give up but changing the workgroup/computer name resolved this. It took quite some digging to get to this post but I was determined not to reinstall. Thanks for posting the solution!! I did notice that I didn't have a computer name when I went to change it. I'm not sure if I needed to change the workgroup name but I went ahead and changed it. I would recommend this to anyone that is having problems when a normal winsock fix doesn't work. I see other post out there with this same problem so hopefully the word will spread. Some key searches that may help others find this post are: tcpip.sys ipconfig problem missing file dhcp hung Thanks again!


----------



## GooSeSmith (Jul 31, 2008)

THAD you are the man. I have 10 years experience supporting PC and networks and I worked on this issue for 4 days now and your fix WORKED!! I was about to reinstall when something told me to search google one more time. As mentioned above I registered to tell ya THANKS all the way from TEXAS!!!!


----------

